# delta midi lathe reset button



## bblackwell (Nov 5, 2012)

I have the delta midi lathe 46-460 and stopped the lathe to change the belt to different pulleys. When I turn the lathe on again nothing happenned. I have power going to the lathe. I waited the 5 min and pressed the reset button but no luck. The lathe is about a 18 months old. This is my first problem. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd try unplugging it and letting it sit for 1/2 hour or so. Maybe that will erase any memory it has. Good luck. I have that same lathe and so far no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Notillegal (Oct 6, 2012)

Bblackwell, make sure your indexing knob is in the free spin position. Happened to me a couple of times, dont want you to cook your motor.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i accidently switched my reverse switch before it was completely stopped and it made my lathe not come on in foward for a few minutes
make sure its not that


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

You know what it has a 5 year warranty on it. Call Delta.:blink:


----------



## bblackwell (Nov 5, 2012)

The switch and the 10 amp fuse/breaker are good. Tested for continuity today. I am getting power to dc converter module on the circuit board. I am contacting WoodCraft tomorrow. Thanks for the quick answers.


----------

